# Award Recipients



## canuckle_head (20 Jun 2011)

Not sure if this has been brought up yet, but is there a list of award recipients. I know there are lists of VC winners available, but what about other awards such as Mention In Dispatches, Star of Courage and Medals of Bravery. If anyone can point me in the ight direction, that would be great


----------



## dangerboy (20 Jun 2011)

I don't know if you are in the military or not.  If you are in, if you go to the VCDS website and look at CANFORGENs they publish the honours and awards. Here is the DIN website http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/go/canforgen/intro_e.asp.


----------



## Pusser (20 Jun 2011)

If you navigate through this website: http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=5, (look under "Find a Recipient") you can get names and citations of most award winners.


----------



## canuckle_head (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the info. I instruct recruits and thought it would be good for them to learn about the actions of their predecessors.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2011)

Depending on what period or history you, or they, may end up investigating, there is also the London Gazette. For example, the page with Milton Gregg's VC citation, among others, can be seen here. 

I've provided an introduction to researching First World War awards here.


----------

